# Tropica 50th Anniversary Book



## Siege (25 Jun 2020)

The book is out and features a photo by some bloke called @Tim Harrison 👍😃


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 Jun 2020)

Congrats @Tim Harrison


----------



## Siege (25 Jun 2020)

Stroke of genius photoshopping the cat in there! 😂


----------



## Witcher (25 Jun 2020)

Siege said:


> Stroke of genius photoshopping the cat in there! 😂


The cat is the key to success with planted tank!


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Jun 2020)

Thanks for sharing Steve 


Siege said:


> Stroke of genius photoshopping the cat in there! 😂


Haha, I wish...no photoshopping required. He gets water everywhere and if it's been wet outside mud as well 


Geoffrey Rea said:


> Congrats @Tim Harrison


Thanks Geoffrey


----------



## Siege (25 Jun 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Thanks for sharing Steve
> 
> Haha, I wish...no photoshopping required



It is a really cool photo in a lovely book!


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Jun 2020)

Thanks, I haven't got my copy yet 🥺


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jun 2020)

You shrunk a little Tim!! congrats on the photo looking forward to seeing the book also


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jun 2020)

Thanks Paulo


----------



## Ed Wiser (26 Jun 2020)

Congrats the cat looks Thirsty
Now to be able to get the book here in the US.


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jun 2020)

Thanks Ed


----------

